# Young beauties



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The first three pix show the mother lode I was looking for; satin fawn self, with a nice strong belly color. The other boys and this one came from three different litters, all sired by one of the satin bucks from an accidental litter; one of the happier accidents to ever occur in my mousery. The four boys from that litter are fathers and great grandfathers of these meeces. These young mousies are seven to eight weeks old.



















Then there are the girls; not as many of them as I would have liked, but then, on the other hand, at least I won't run out of options for sires in future pairings.

I especially like the the two girls in this first picture; one is satin agouti , the other satin chocolate.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

wow,your guys are just beautiful. Im so happy for you ^ ^


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

your mice really are looking good.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

very nice moustress, its been a while since i saw photos of your mice. There is a massive difference.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

That firery orange belly is impressive.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys. 

I decided a couple of years ago to try crossing my best tan with a fawn in order to get a better belly, and was amused to find out that folks were pairing their fawns or reds to tans to improve the belly on the tan.

One reason all these mousies looks so fine is they're not full grown. The body type gets lost as they mature and put on weight. I tend to breed the fawns a bit younger than some other types. I'm trying cutting down on the feed to see if that helps, but I'm doubtful. Still, it's worth a try.

I haver to agree that these are better than what I started with after the accident, though. The Right Stuff was still there, lurking in the genes. I'm glad to see that I have a solid pairing for getting satin selfs. It's not a matter of dislking pied satins, I love them, but there's something impressive about the sating self, especially in the darker colors.

I'm curious to see if anyone can spot the chocolate in that photo with the satin agouti and the chocolate self.


----------

